# Best licensing company for orchestral work?



## sIR dORT (Mar 1, 2019)

First of all, I'm very new to this, so please speak English to me. But any recommendations for trustworthy companies that are more tailored to that genre?


----------



## muk (Mar 1, 2019)

What exactly are you looking for? A production music library that will publish your orchestral tracks and try to place them on commercials and tv? A company that offers orchestral recordings so that you can have some of your pieces played by an orchestra and have the performance recorded? Something else? I suspect the former, but it isn't quite clear to me.


----------



## sIR dORT (Mar 1, 2019)

You are correct about it being the former. I tend to more dramatic styles as well, not sure if that helps at all.


----------



## BenG (Mar 1, 2019)

It is a bit difficult without hearing your music, but I would suggest making a list of all of the quality libraries you can find and listen to their music to see if it's a match!

Also, since you mentioned you are new to music licensing in general, I would highly recommend...
*
1. A Composer's Guide to Library Music - Dan Graham *
https://librarymusicbook.com/
*2. The Business of Music Licensing - Emmett Cooke*
http://thebusinessofmusiclicensing.com/
*3. All About Library Music - SOS (Dan Graham)*
https://www.soundonsound.com/music-business/all-about-library-music-part-1

Enjoy!


----------



## sIR dORT (Mar 1, 2019)

Thanks! Any place to look for companies that I can compare to? I really don't know what's out there.


----------



## muk (Mar 1, 2019)

Are you writing trailer/epic, or more film music/tv style orchestral music? You shoukd have no difficulty finding trailer houses if you google.

For production music libraries, google 'top tier production music libries', 'boutique production music libraries', and similar. A few threads should come up (I remember one or two on gearslutz, specifically) with some names. Also, the articles in SOS that @BenG linked to are a good resources (and mention specifuc libraries as well).
You can head over to music library report and gather all the info that is visible without a subscription.
Finally, some of the big production music libraries off the top of my head: APM, Killertracks, Warner Chappell Production Music, De Wolfe, Universal PM, and countless more. Browse through their catalogues and you should find plenty of music to compare to.


----------



## sIR dORT (Mar 2, 2019)

I tend to write in more film music/tv styles, but I also use a lot of brass so it gets a very symphonic feel a lot


----------



## wst3 (Mar 2, 2019)

Nothing much to add, except that these two books are invaluable, if you have to buy one at a time I'd suggest starting with Emmett's book, since it lays the groundwork nicely - or rather that's the order in which they were published, thus the order in which I purchased them<G>. I had read Dan's SOS series a while back, I guess I should re-read it to see if it adds anything to the book.

The Business of Music Licensing - Emmett Cooke

A Composer's Guide to Library Music - Dan Graham


----------



## sIR dORT (Mar 24, 2019)

I'm googling and finding some good things, but I don't know what is quality and what isn't. So, from members in this community who license orchestral music, what are some trustworthy companies worth looking at (again, companies tailored towards orchestral music)? I could use some specificity to help me with my research. Also, is ASCAP a solid bet for a PRO?

Thanks for the help, don't know what I'd do without you guys


----------

